# Extreme Peptide FOLLISTATIN 344 **Super Deal**



## TwisT (Aug 8, 2011)

*This month, we have a crazy deal on Follistatin!*

*FOLLISTATIN 1MG ONLY $119.99*

BUT WAIT!

PM me for an ADDITIONAL 15% off code, making 1mg of Follistatin 344 *only $101.99**!!!*


Only at Extreme Peptide


This is a huge deal, and wont last long!!

-T​


----------

